# Migrants at Calais, any problems?



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

The press coverage about the migrants massing around Calais appears to suggest there are a serious problem to travellers returning to the UK.

Have you any first hand experience of recent crossings please? 
We are going in a couple of weeks, it won't deter me but I like to be prepared


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

It's a bit of a scrum but don't accept anything less than £5000 each. :wink:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Migrants, what migrants?

Having been in and out of Calais several times a year for the last few years, both by ferry and tunnel, we have never been bothered by them and I really can't recall even seeing them in any numbers.
We usually overnight outside of Calais although we have used the aire next to the port without problems.

Just make sure everything is locked and secure if you park and leave the van, be sensible and you have little to worry about.

Richard.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just beware, sometimes, they change vehicles while the vehicle is unattended on the ferry.
However this is obviously more easy done, with trucks!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> bigtree wrote....It's a bit of a scrum but don't accept anything less than £5000 each. :wink:


Typical :evil: , there's always someone who wants to muscle in and undercut existing traders! I've been doing very nicely at £7500 a head so bogoff with your discount offers! :lol:

Bogoff? - now there's a thought..... hmmmmmmm


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Coming back recently in the camper,a day after the incident in the tunnel,the lorry lane entering the port was solid.
There were several pairs of Gendarmes all withing shouting distance and as we passed in the other lane we realised there were a lot of heads popping up and down in the dunes just beyond the lorries.
Additionally we encountered one making a dash across the Autoroute.
Bad situation not easily resolved!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Friant said:


> The press coverage about the migrants massing around Calais appears to suggest there are a serious problem to travellers returning to the UK.
> 
> Have you any first hand experience of recent crossings please?
> We are going in a couple of weeks, it won't deter me but I like to be prepared


Presumably that's the Daily Moan or Daily Excess? :roll: and "massing"? don't think so......
I've not seen any obvious "migrants" at Eurotunnel or in the town and Aire(s). Don't worry about it and take the usual precautions with locking up etc that you would anywhere else.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

One stowed away in my garage at Calais once.

I dropped him off when we got to Italy, he was none too pleased.

8) 

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There are small groups hanging around the Cherbourg car park. We have seen the police digging them out of trucks while waiting to board.

Ray.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

When we came back last May from Calais and were waiting in the dockside queue there were several English officials with dogs which were sniffing out all of the lorries which was good to see.


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

I think what we saw was with the vast number of lorries stopped way further back than normal a window of opportunity just by the sheer volume and the Gendarmes were thinly spread and could not be everywhere at once!!


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

My previous post from July

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-206425-.html

Martin


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Came back across on Wednesday and parked overnight at City Europe...no problems either on the aire or the the approach to the docks.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

No, I wasn't taking my information from the Daily Mail, it was Radio 4 and BBC online news.

Thanks all for your comments.


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

I normally overnight in the Cite-Europe aire. On my last visit, early July, when I walked the dog around the aire first thing in the morning, and yes I did pick up, there were several men crouched in the bushes on the northern edge of the car park. I did not see them approach any of the vans while I was there, but it did concern me that they were there.


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Came back across on Wednesday and parked overnight at City Europe...no problems either on the aire or the the approach to the docks.


Citie Europe 
Like wise last week. Dead quiet all night. Even managed to get on an earlier train 8)


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Came back a couple of weeks ago. Cite Europe as usual for the last night, no sign of any illegals. Never had any problem.
Gerry


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Marina Aire*

Stayed at the marina aire a couple of weeks ago.Had nice meal at Le Detroit opposite (19 euro).Did'nt see any of the 1000's of immigrants that are there!!


----------

